# EV Beach Buggy rebuild



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't said much about my current EV project. Most EVers in the Pacific Northwest have seen my purple Manx style buggy at various shows. I have a web page from 2002 with pictures of the Buggy at a Portland EV show. That was back when it was Optima powered.

Over this last winter I sold that Beach Buggy body and started on my next build. I have wanted a Berry Mini-T since seeing pictures of one as a child in "dune buggies" by Gary Gladstone. I found one that had never been installed on a chassis, the seller was nearby in Vancouver B.C. and delivered it to me. As I build this buggy I have been posting build images on a simple web page.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very cool. Looks like it's begging for wire wheels and knock-off hubs.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

It is really looking good. I have always liked the VW chassis for modding. But, back in 1964 when I started, they were easier to get...

I wish I had that 1957 oval window back. It would be an EV.

The crashbox tranny would have worked fine too. 

I always prefered the ball joint front axle over the link pin style, the reverse of everyone else. 

This makes me start thinking about doing another VW....almost....

Keep at it, yours will be awesome.

Miz


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Some nice work going on there. 

I like how clean that chassis looks while you are working on it.
Trying to picture how you will 'fill' all that space under the body where the motor is.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I have added a shot of the battery rack with the cardboard mock-up battery pack installed. The real pack will be 39, 60 amp hour Thunder Sky LiFeYPO4 cells. It is the pack that was in the EV Buggy plus one of my spare cells.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I have updated the pictures on my simple web site. The car is coming together nicely.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> It is really looking good. I have always liked the VW chassis for modding.
> 
> This makes me start thinking about doing another VW....almost....
> 
> ...


I only owned one VW for a very very short time and never really took much interest in them but looking at your pictures I found myself thinking I shoulda. Very clean build and a good example of what a DIY project should look like.


----------



## madmike8 (Jun 16, 2011)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

My Berry Mini-T build

I've uploaded another dozen photos of the Mini-T build. The body is back on. It made its first drive today! The EV grin was so overpowering that I took the initial spin before I had the tail lights or license plate attached. I've got tail lights and license plate on now at it gives the buggy a classic look. I had to include a photo of it. This buggy will be attending the Greenwood Car Show in Seattle WA this upcoming Saturday, June 29th.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got the body back off again to do some more work, and have added a couple photos to my page. The Buggy made it to the Greenwood Car show in late June and the next week I drove it to the Rat City Rodz show in Everett. They posted 3 pictures of it in their facebook page. I should get the windshield this Thursday, the frame is at the local glass shop getting a custom cut laminated safety glass windshield.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

EVfun said:


> I've got the body back off again to do some more work, and have added a couple photos to my page. The Buggy made it to the Greenwood Car show in late June and the next week I drove it to the Rat City Rodz show in Everett. They posted 3 pictures of it in their facebook page. I should get the windshield this Thursday, the frame is at the local glass shop getting a custom cut laminated safety glass windshield.


Windshield!
Get shot of it - totally unnecessary
Without a windshield you don't need; wipers. washers, de-mist..


----------



## crack monkey (May 30, 2011)

it is really looking great.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you Crack Monkey (that name makes me laugh -- it wouldn't have meant anything good when I was a jail guard.) 

I have found some more unused early 2010 Thundersky 60 amp hour cells. It has me thinking I should add some up front. In the Mini-T the pedal assembly is moved back 10 inches so there is room for 2 rows of cells (they are 4.5 inches wide) up front behind the front firewall. They would be visible if you looked forward under the dash. I could get 15 more cells there, bringing my pack from 39 cells (7.5 kWh, 39 times 3.2 times 60 amp hours) to 54 cells (10.3 kWh.) 

I question form vs. function. I have a nice compact 16 gallon pack under the faux bed. I can gain power and range, but I don't need it. It would be bragging points for those with range anxiety. It could help freeway speeds a little, but the motor I have can't take more than 120 volts (my current pack is just over 110 volts at peak amps.) My buggy gets about 0.9 miles of range per cell, so 39 cells gives me about a 35 mile range and 54 cells would give me about a 48 mile range. I drive the buggy like the throttle is an on/off switch, appearance is a big part of my show. 

Here are some pictures. I need to update because I have a rear view mirror and other minor changes. Still, it is mostly what you see and I'm thinking about adding cells (15, +/- 1) on top of the tunnel under the dash, forward of the pedals. It's been fun to drive this fading summer. I'm scheduling this winter work, for a better EV next year.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been very slowly working on the buggy. Not much to report but I have a picture of the rear view mirror and a light and dark shot of the dash. I drove it all last year with the only 12 volt system being an ignition switch under the seat and working brake lights. I'll have a proper 12 volt system this year.


----------

